# Famous FAs?



## Orso

I'm trying to write down a list of famous FAs, but it's very short and I'm not happy at all with it.

Of course, there is no sign saying 'this person was an FA', so one has to work on indirect evidence and on the little is know about some historical personage's tastes, based mainly on gossips. This makes the task a difficult one and in most cases there is no real proof that a specific historical personage was really an FA

In any case here is my list. 

Pieter Paul Rubens (1577-1640), painter. The way he portrays BBWs shows, in my opinion, that he was not doing it because *that *was the way to paint women, he was clearly interested in BBWs. I feel thet this was not the case with many of his colleagues but of course I might be wrong.

Pierre Auguste Renoir (1841-1919), painter. Same thing, his _Baigneuses _are a monument to the beauty and sensuousness of BBWs, even more so because in that period BBWs were not in fashion.

Federico Fellini (1920-1993), film director. Practically in every movie he made there is a beautiful, exciting and sensuous BBW, from Saraghina of 8 1/2 to the tobacconist of Amarcord.

King George I of Great Britain???, formerly Prince of Hanover (1660-1727). When he became king of Great Britain and moved to London he took along with him countess Charlotte Sophia von Platen-Hallermund-Kielmansegg who, according to the contemporary descriptions, was definitely a SSBBW and was nicknamed 'the elephant'. The general opinion was (and is) that the countess was King George's lover, but some historians and genealogists maintain that she was the king's half-sister.

King Farouk of Egypt (1920-1965) - King' Farouk's second wife was Narriman, a very plump girl from the Egyptian bourgeoisie. Apparently the two met in a jewelry and the king decided to marry the girl immediately. In my teenage I read on popular magazines lurid stories on how king Farouk gave Narriman precious presents every time she gained weight and how he did the same with his lovers. After a coup d'etat king Farouk was exiled, divorced and moved to Rome, where he had a long affair with (and possibly married) an Italian opera singer who fittingly was also a BBW

As you see the list is very short. Can you add some names?


----------



## superodalisque

pop culture related:

Judge Greg Mathis. his wife is a gorgeous small BBW and he is very verbal about his preference 

View attachment judge_greg_mathis_1984151.jpg


----------



## StarWitness

I remember reading about Charles Dickens being an FA, but I can't find a source for that at the moment.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

As long as you're listing George I, you might as well add George IV, who gave his criteria for beauty as "fair, fat, and forty."


----------



## tonynyc

*Powerlifting Hall of Famers Duo: Dr. Terry Todd & Dr. Janice Todd*







*Dr. Jan Todd in Action*

*Powerlifting Accomplishments*

*1975*
Broke 49 year old Guinness record in the two-hand deadlift with a lift of 394.5 pounds in first competition, Chattanooga, Tennessee.

*1976*
First woman to officially exceed 400 pounds in any powerlift with a deadlift of 412 pounds, Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada.

*1977*First Place, All American Women's Open. Nashua, New Hampshire. (This was the first sanctioned national meet for women.)
First woman to officially squat more than 400 pounds.

*1978*
First woman to total over 1, 000 pounds in the three powerlifts (squat, bench press and deadlift), Stephenville Crossing, Newfoundland, Canada.
First woman to total over 1100 pounds in the three powerlifts, Stephenville Crossing, Newfoundland, Canada.

*1979*
Lifted the highest total of any woman in the First IPF Women's World Championships, Billerica, Massachusetts.
First and, as far as I know still the only woman to lift the famous Dinnie Stones in Scotland. [In the highlands of Scotland, lifting boulders was one of the rites of passage into manhood, thus they are called "manhood stones.] The Dinnie Stones, at 780 pounds, are the heaviest such stones in Scotland and have been lifted by only a few men over the centuries.

*1981*
First woman inducted into International Powerlifting Federation (IPF) Hall of Fame
First woman to exceed 500 pounds in any powerlift: 507-pound squat, Memphis, Tennessee.
Established my highest world records in the heavyweight division: World Record squat of 545.5 pounds, World Record deadlift of 479 pounds, and World Record total of 1229.5 pounds, Columbus, Georgia. 

*1982*
First woman to total over 1200 pounds in the three powerlifts, Atlanta, Georgia.
First athlete (male or female) to establish a world record in the newly formed American Drug Free Powerlifting Association: 446-pound deadlift at a bodyweight of 148 pounds, Mobile, Alabama.

*1983*
World record deadlift of 474.5 pounds at a bodyweight of 146 pounds (USPF nationals)

*1984*
American Drug Free National Powerlifting Championships--Gold Medal.
American Record deadlift: 463.5 pounds at a bodyweight of 163.

*1996*
American Master's (40-44) Record in deadlift of 425 pounds. American Drug Free Powerlifting Association, Austin, Texas.







*Dr. Jan lifting Dr. Terry*

*Now this is a gorgeous picture- strong BBW are always hot*


===========






*Dr. Terry Todd- 1st SuperHvyWt Powerlifting Champion*

*Here's a link to a nice story about their accomplishments*

*Dr Jan & Dr Terry Todd-Powerlifting Legends*


----------



## mergirl

Chat show host Jonathan Ross always admits he loves big woman on his show. His wife is very hot and curvy. 

View attachment j rosses wife.jpg


----------



## Emma

I know this probably sounds a bit strange but I think Stephen King has a bit of a thing for fatties. The discriptions he goes into about them are just too OTT for someone who wasn't interested in fat people.


----------



## mergirl

CurvyEm said:


> I know this probably sounds a bit strange but I think Stephen King has a bit of a thing for fatties. The discriptions he goes into about them are just too OTT for someone who wasn't interested in fat people.


Yeah, like in the book "Thinner" and to some extent in misery too. I always thought parts of the book "Thinner" were sexy..though i guess that should be on some confessions thread or the "you know your an Fa when" thread..


----------



## Burke_Rakers

mergirl said:


> Yeah, like in the book "Thinner" and to some extent in misery too. I always thought parts of the book "Thinner" were sexy..though i guess that should be on some confessions thread or the "you know your an Fa when" thread..



I also remember the hugely obese (yet both kindly and beautiful) sister of the pool hall owner in the story "Low Men in Yellow Coats" from the book "Hearts in Atlantis". She's obviously well over 300+, and dresses in tight clothes, flashy jewelery and bright makeup. She's sweet and much smarter than her brother.

Also, I liked the scene in "Word Processor of the Gods" (a story from the book "Skeleton Crew") when the fellow tests the powers of the Word Processor (the first Master PC?) by erasing his horrid son from existance. Reality resets about him, and his wife - who was overweight already - swells to almost 300 lbs. You see, as she'd never had a child now, her lifestyle was different, and she'd now always been an overeater...


----------



## MadeFA

If this thread is still running in 6 years, I hope someone will be nominating me


----------



## Scorsese86

Yes, the some of the women in Fellini films were BBWs. But Fellini himself was married to Giulietta Masina, a slender lady.


----------



## pjbbwlvr

WOW! Lucky man his wife is a very beautiful lady!



mergirl said:


> Chat show host Jonathan Ross always admits he loves big woman on his show. His wife is very hot and curvy.


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Gerald McRaney married to Delta Burke!


----------



## rainyday

ten characters


----------



## wistful

CurvyEm said:


> I know this probably sounds a bit strange but I think Stephen King has a bit of a thing for fatties. The discriptions he goes into about them are just too OTT for someone who wasn't interested in fat people.



While I hope this is the case,I always just thought that King held a special,irrational, hatred for fat people.Years ago,I read quite a bit of his stuff...This was before he started pumping out the vast amounts of schlock he has since become known for and I always found his treatment and descriptions of fat people to be terribly off-putting.Even though I was mostly a young teenager when I was reading him and I knew nothing of fat acceptance, I understood that his hatred and disdain towards the fat was just blatant prejudice.


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Ahhh Pierce Brosnan and his beautiful wife, Keely Shaye-Smith...
*_ _*Pierce has been*__* quoted as saying, I love my wifes curves!*_ 

View attachment 1Pierce&Keely.jpg


View attachment 2Pierce&Keely.jpg


View attachment 3Pierce&Keely.jpg


----------



## Mac5689

Orso said:


> I'm trying to write down a list of famous FAs, but it's very short and I'm not happy at all with it.
> 
> Of course, there is no sign saying 'this person was an FA', so one has to work on indirect evidence and on the little is know about some historical personage's tastes, based mainly on gossips. This makes the task a difficult one and in most cases there is no real proof that a specific historical personage was really an FA
> 
> In any case here is my list.
> 
> Pieter Paul Rubens (1577-1640), painter. The way he portrays BBWs shows, in my opinion, that he was not doing it because *that *was the way to paint women, he was clearly interested in BBWs. I feel thet this was not the case with many of his colleagues but of course I might be wrong.
> 
> Pierre Auguste Renoir (1841-1919), painter. Same thing, his _Baigneuses _are a monument to the beauty and sensuousness of BBWs, even more so because in that period BBWs were not in fashion.
> 
> Federico Fellini (1920-1993), film director. Practically in every movie he made there is a beautiful, exciting and sensuous BBW, from Saraghina of 8 1/2 to the tobacconist of Amarcord.
> 
> King George I of Great Britain???, formerly Prince of Hanover (1660-1727). When he became king of Great Britain and moved to London he took along with him countess Charlotte Sophia von Platen-Hallermund-Kielmansegg who, according to the contemporary descriptions, was definitely a SSBBW and was nicknamed 'the elephant'. The general opinion was (and is) that the countess was King George's lover, but some historians and genealogists maintain that she was the king's half-sister.
> 
> King Farouk of Egypt (1920-1965) - King' Farouk's second wife was Narriman, a very plump girl from the Egyptian bourgeoisie. Apparently the two met in a jewelry and the king decided to marry the girl immediately. In my teenage I read on popular magazines lurid stories on how king Farouk gave Narriman precious presents every time she gained weight and how he did the same with his lovers. After a coup d'etat king Farouk was exiled, divorced and moved to Rome, where he had a long affair with (and possibly married) an Italian opera singer who fittingly was also a BBW
> 
> As you see the list is very short. Can you add some names?



King George I of Great Britain lived from 28 May 1660  11 June 1727. the only mistress i found was Ehrengard Melusine von der Schulenburg, who gave him three daughters after he left his wife. that is unless there is another mistress that is very secret


----------



## Scorsese86

pjbbwlvr said:


> Gerald McRaney married to Delta Burke!



Mmm... Delta Burke:smitten:


----------



## jamesdevise

Well I've been reading a book called Lords of the Horizons and it's about the Ottoman Empire, and there's a very short section on Sultan Ahmet I that interested me, to console him about his army's failure his Grand Vizier as his book puts it, provided him with 'hugely fat african girls'.

Strange what you can stumble accross.


----------



## tonynyc

*Valerie Vili - Bejing Olympic Shotput Champion*
*(6'4" 267lbs- Rotorua ,New Zealand)*







*Valerie Vili and Betrand Vili (Discus Thrower) *
*2009 Halberg Sports Awards -February 3rd, 2009 in Auckland,New Zealand*


----------



## Scorsese86

Freddy Rodríguez's wife Elsie is a pretty lady indeed. A small BBW.


----------



## Ultimatebbw

Leonard Nimoy of course


----------



## Tooz

CurvyEm said:


> I know this probably sounds a bit strange but I think Stephen King has a bit of a thing for fatties. The discriptions he goes into about them are just too OTT for someone who wasn't interested in fat people.



Lord knows there be chunkies in his town.


----------



## GWARrior

mergirl said:


> Chat show host Jonathan Ross always admits he loves big woman on his show. His wife is very hot and curvy.



I love Jonathan Ross! He's hysterical!


----------



## superodalisque

Martellus Bennett of the dallas cowboys. he even twitters about big girls. 

View attachment bennett_feature.jpg


View attachment MARTELLUSBENNETT8_11150.jpg


----------



## TJF

Great question! Thank you.

About 

King George I of Great Britain[/U]???, formerly Prince of Hanover (1660-1727). When he became king of Great Britain and moved to London he took along with him countess Charlotte Sophia von Platen-Hallermund-Kielmansegg who, according to the contemporary descriptions, was definitely a SSBBW and was nicknamed 'the elephant'. The general opinion was (and is) that the countess was King George's lover, but some historians and genealogists maintain that she was the king's half-sister.


here is a picture of Charlotta: 






from http://retratosdelahistoria.lacoctelera.net/post/2008/04/07/una-amante-real-duquesa-kendal


----------



## superodalisque

not happy to bring him up since i think he is kinda a crumb...but Crumb the cartoonist: 

View attachment robert_crumb_6-8-89.jpg


View attachment robert-crumb.jpg


----------



## Orso

Ultimatebbw said:


> Leonard Nimoy of course



Thanks for all the contributions! 

OK, I am not a fan of Star Trek, I know who's Nimoy and and who's Spock, but that's all.

Why 'of course'?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I just thought of another one: President Andrew Jackson, of whose wife Rachel a journalist (rather unkindly) wrote: "She goes to show how far the human skin will stretch."


----------



## Orso

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I just thought of another one: President Andrew Jackson, of whose wife Rachel a journalist (rather unkindly) wrote: "She goes to show how far the human skin will stretch."



Hmmm, I'm not so sure that a BBW wife would qualify president Jackson as an FA. We know well that in the past very often marriages were based on purely social and economic reasons. Love and attraction, personal and/or sexual, were just the last of the reason for marrying someone. A lover, instead, was chosen almost only because of attraction, so a BBW mistress would suggest that a person was probably an FA.

As far as president Jackson is concerned, if there is no other evidence I would rather suspend judgement


----------



## Jon Blaze

Ultimatebbw said:


> Leonard Nimoy of course



Well he's not actually sexually attracted to big women, but he finds them beautiful on an aesthetic level.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/13/f...em&ex=1179201600&en=98fd2b3961d88bae&ei=5087


It depends on one's take of what it means to be an FA. *Shrugs*


----------



## CamileL

George I of England had two mistresses. One was thin and the other was fat. I don't know if you could call anyone who slept with George IV a FFA since he was royalty.


----------



## AK_the_FA

I think we should add Bon Scott to the list, the late lead singer from ACDC. 

There's a song called Whole Lotta Rosie and the words go something like this:

Wanna tell you a story
'Bout a woman I know
When it comes to lovin'
Oh she steals the show
She ain't exactly pretty
Ain't exactly small
Forty-two, thirty-nine, fifty-six
You could say she's got it alllll!

Never had a woman
Never had a woman like you
Doing all the things
Doing all the things you do
Ain't no fairy story
Ain't no skin and bone
But you give it all you got
Weighing in at nineteen stone
CHORUS:
You're a whole lotta woman
A whole lotta woman
Whole lotta Rosie
And you're a whole lotta woman
Oh honey you can do it
Do it to me all night long
Only wanna turn
Only wanna turn me on
All through the night time
And right around the clock
To my surprise
Rosie never stops
CHORUS

Its been said that Bon Scott liked two things in life: large women and Jack Daniels. Hard to argue with those choices 


-AKtheFA


----------



## Orso

Orso said:


> Hmmm, I'm not so sure that a BBW wife would qualify president Jackson as an FA. We know well that in the past very often marriages were based on purely social and economic reasons. Love and attraction, personal and/or sexual, were just the last of the reason for marrying someone.....
> As far as president Jackson is concerned, if there is no other evidence I would rather suspend judgement



Wrong, wrong, wrong, I correct myself. I checked about Rachel Jackson and I saw that, at least for president Jackson, it was definitely a marriage based on attraction and love. President Jackson was one of us!!!


----------



## mergirl

One of us, one of us
Gooble gobble, Gooble gobble
We accept her, we accept her
One of us, one of us 

View attachment oneof us.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

mergirl said:


> One of us, one of us
> Gooble gobble, Gooble gobble
> We accept her, we accept her
> One of us, one of us



Do you know, I believe you're right! I think Andrew Jackson WAS of Scottish descent!


----------



## Grandi Floras

*Leonard Nimoy/Spock*

*http://www.rmichelson.com/artist_pages/nimoy/pages/MaxBeaut.htm*​


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes!

Perhaps the most famous of them all....

William. Jefferson. Bad Motherfucker. Clinton. 

Formerly of the White House and Limousine "Fat Chick Parties" on Family Guy. 

View attachment bill_clinton_yeahihitit.jpg


View attachment lawresearch.com_lewinsky2.jpg


View attachment fat_monica.jpg


View attachment oscars.jpg


----------



## Ultimatebbw

Jon Blaze said:


> Well he's not actually sexually attracted to big women, but he finds them beautiful on an aesthetic level.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/13/f...em&ex=1179201600&en=98fd2b3961d88bae&ei=5087
> 
> 
> It depends on one's take of what it means to be an FA. *Shrugs*



Having read that, Id say you're right. Never looked into it too much myself but ill strike him off my list of def FA's lol


----------



## njbigboy

i have heard that Gene Simmons of Kiss is an admirer of bbw s and ssbbws ..was seen in hotels with big girls on the way back to his room..back in the day


----------



## slurpeekell12

rainyday said:


> ten characters



great pic, thanks for making me smile


----------



## Victim

Don't forget Billie Piper from Dr. Who. She 'came out' on Top Gear and said she likes men with "a bit of a belly".


----------



## Observer

Regarding Countess Sophia, this Wikipedia article seems to establish that she was George's half-sister and a widow, but was defiinitely both a BBW and a force to be reckoned with in King George's court.


----------



## Agent 007

Greetings, my fellow FA's

First off, my apologies for reviving a thread that apparently stopped a few months ago, but I 've found an interesting quote that I wanted to share with you.

In one of the books I used for my studies I found a quote from the Dutch historian A.Th. van Deurssen, an expert on the Golden Century (the 17th century, which was a period of great cultural, economic and military achievements for the Netherlands). In his work "Het kopergeld van de Gouden Eeuw II: volkscultuur" he discusses the beauty ideals of those days. He refers to two poets, Jacob Roemer Vischer and Jacob Cats, and their views on fat women (Cats is considered one of the greatest Dutch poets: in the 17th century one of his books was the second most popular book after the Bible).

The quote (translated by yours truly) reads as follows:
"For Roemer Vischer it is only the common man who likes round shapes. He himself mocks broad-legged Waterlandish farmer's wives who 'fill a barrel with buttcheeks, a tub with breasts'. But his own daughter Anna exhibited the figure admired by Cats, and that is how most Hollanders preferred it."

So, according to this historian not only one of my country's greatest poets is an FA, but apparently most Dutchman of his times were as well. My ancestors sure knew what beauty was!


----------



## lypeaches

I suspect that Chelsea Handler is a FA. If you watch her show regularly she does express it....but then she'll do a backhanded fat joke, so I never know for sure.


----------



## bigmac

You can add George Lopez to the list. His wife is a BBW (see photo below) and according to a reliable source he's had at least one fat mistress (a young comedian he mentored at an LA club). 

View attachment george_lopez_2112023.jpg


----------



## Agent 007

And let's not forget Jamie Foxx, who said in an interview that he likes plus-size women.


----------



## Dmitra

lypeaches said:


> I suspect that Chelsea Handler is a FA. If you watch her show regularly she does express it....but then she'll do a backhanded fat joke, so I never know for sure.



Though I watch her show infrequently I still get the idea that Chelsea throws jokes at everyone and thing so fat gets its time, too. I found this pic with her boyfriend and it seems like he might have a belly under all that chic black clothing.


----------



## Blockierer

Here is S.African President Zuma with his 3 wifes 
He must be the president of all FAs. 
Ok, 3 wifes are not my thing, one is enough for me.








http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/01/04/south-africa-zuma-third-wife-marriage.html


----------



## ShazzyBombshell

John Le Mesurier and Hattie jacques were married, they are a UK couple from many films and tv progrmans.... Hattie jacques most well known for being in alot of Carry on films. Although they both are dead now and split up in 1965 because Hattie had an affair, I do think he was deffently an FA... 

View attachment 3091382[1].jpg


View attachment nurse1[1].jpg


----------



## Agent 007

Orso said:


> Pieter Paul Rubens (1577-1640), painter. The way he portrays BBWs shows, in my opinion, that he was not doing it because *that *was the way to paint women, he was clearly interested in BBWs. I feel thet this was not the case with many of his colleagues but of course I might be wrong.



I think that plump was the desired shape for women around that time. You can also see it in paintings by, for example, Rembrandt.
But I also get the impression Rubens had a taste for BBW's. Take a look at his second wife, Helena Fourment: 

View attachment Rubens_Portrait_of_Helena_Fourment_1638[1].jpg


----------



## Agent 007

And here is the painting "Danae" by Rembrandt, featuring a lovely lady. 

View attachment danae[1].jpg


----------



## Lamia

I remember thinking Gregory Hines was an FA. He dated Tyne Daily when she was bigger and Camryn Manheim I believe.

http://www.tvguide.com/celebrities/camryn-manheim/bio/143246


----------



## CastingPearls

Lamia said:


> I remember thinking Gregory Hines was an FA. He dated Tyne Daily when she was bigger and Camryn Manheim I believe.


He was an FA. You are correct!


----------



## paedrough

i actually don't think artists are necessarily FAs if they paint full-figured women. as an artist, it's wayyy more interesting to draw full curves than twiggy thin-ness. the fat creates great shadows and adds dimension to the subject. granted, i'm an FA and an artist... so maybe there's a confounding variable there? hahaha


----------



## LisaInNC

So I HEARD Edward from Twilight is an FA...now this is just a rumor...but I believe it.


----------



## Weirdo890

superodalisque said:


> not happy to bring him up since i think he is kinda a crumb...but Crumb the cartoonist:



I think he likes more muscular big women. I remember reading an interview with his wife, Aline Kominsky-Crumb, and she said that fat women actually terrified him. Don't quote me on that, but I think that's what I read.


----------



## trackstar

I have had a suspicion that Seth Macfarlane, or other people that make family guy/ american dad are Fas. There was an episode where lois gains weight. and i have noticed some other things that i can't remember at the moment. someone mentioned something about bill cinton in family guy, and theres another thread started on the main board about an naafa reference in an episode... Idk it seems like a lot to be a coincidence. and alot of people on the other thread said they were prolly making fun of FA's but its so vague, and unclear, that I doubt its poking fun...


----------



## Jon Blaze

trackstar said:


> I have had a suspicion that Seth Macfarlane, or other people that make family guy/ american dad are Fas. There was an episode where lois gains weight. and i have noticed some other things that i can't remember at the moment. someone mentioned something about bill cinton in family guy, and theres another thread started on the main board about an naafa reference in an episode... Idk it seems like a lot to be a coincidence. and alot of people on the other thread said they were prolly making fun of FA's but its so vague, and unclear, that I doubt its poking fun...



The NAAFP episode was pretty demeaning, and he's used the show to insult fat people here and there. I think it's the opposite if anything.


----------



## Weirdo890

Jon Blaze said:


> The NAAFP episode was pretty demeaning, and he's used to show to insult fat people here and there. I think it's the opposite if anything.



Not to mention an episode of _The Cleveland Show_ where his neighbor's wife is fat. They pull all of the usual fat jokes with her. I don't think Seth McFarlane is an FA, but I do believe he has an obsession with them.


----------



## MattB

Weirdo890 said:


> Not to mention an episode of _The Cleveland Show_ where his neighbor's wife is fat. They pull all of the usual fat jokes with her. I don't think Seth McFarlane is an FA, but I do believe he has an obsession with them.



Maybe he just hasn't accepted it for himself and is acting out like a 12-year old in a playground would by purposely teasing to get attention. It's not like Family Guy is "high art" in the first place. Consider the source.

For someone who may not be an FA, he sure knows quite a bit of the subtleties. Even in the Lois "feeding" episode, they really enjoy it (especially Peter) and then in the end they give Lois a heart attack and liposuction. This is either the convenient, standard, cartoon "at the end of the episode, everything is back to normal" shtick, or McFarlane chickened out and just couldn't commit fully to making Lois's character fat for more than one episode or ongoing. 

Or maybe it's just a dumb cartoon...

(I do watch on occasion...not being a hater...)


----------



## KittyKitten

Most cultures from the Caribbean, Northern (the Moors) and Western Africa, southern Europe, the Middle east, Pacific Islands, India appreciate curvaceous and larger women.

Note: I did not say every single man from these cultures loved bbw, but these are cultures that celebrate the larger and curvy woman.


----------



## KittyKitten

mergirl said:


> Chat show host Jonathan Ross always admits he loves big woman on his show. His wife is very hot and curvy.



His wife is so pretty. She is truly curvaceous.


----------



## KittyKitten

tonynyc said:


> *Valerie Vili - Bejing Olympic Shotput Champion*
> *(6'4" 267lbs- Rotorua ,New Zealand)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Valerie Vili and Betrand Vili (Discus Thrower) *
> *2009 Halberg Sports Awards -February 3rd, 2009 in Auckland,New Zealand*



She looks like she can break me in half. Really powerful looking woman.


----------



## KittyKitten

Orso said:


> Hmmm, I'm not so sure that a BBW wife would qualify president Jackson as an FA. We know well that in the past very often marriages were based on purely social and economic reasons. Love and attraction, personal and/or sexual, were just the last of the reason for marrying someone. A lover, instead, was chosen almost only because of attraction, so a BBW mistress would suggest that a person was probably an FA.
> 
> As far as president Jackson is concerned, if there is no other evidence I would rather suspend judgement



No, he truly loved Rachel, even though he was one of my least favorite presidents for obvious reasons.


----------



## FA Punk

Hmmm..well if you count wrestlers, Chuck Palumbo, Balls Mahoney, and Mike Awesome have all been rumored to enjoy larger women, even John Cena has said he likes fat chicks


----------



## KittyKitten

FA Punk said:


> Hmmm..well if you count wrestlers, Chuck Palumbo, Balls Mahoney, and Mike Awesome have all been rumored to enjoy larger women, even John Cena has said he likes fat chicks



cool.........


----------



## intraultra

Jarrod Gorbel (musician). Not sure if he likes BBWs exactly, but definitely more curvaceous girls. He slips things in his lyrics like "rubenesque". I believe he might have also dated Kelly Osbourne when she was still chubs?


----------



## Weirdo890

MattB said:


> Maybe he just hasn't accepted it for himself and is acting out like a 12-year old in a playground would by purposely teasing to get attention. It's not like Family Guy is "high art" in the first place. Consider the source.
> 
> For someone who may not be an FA, he sure knows quite a bit of the subtleties. Even in the Lois "feeding" episode, they really enjoy it (especially Peter) and then in the end they give Lois a heart attack and liposuction. This is either the convenient, standard, cartoon "at the end of the episode, everything is back to normal" shtick, or McFarlane chickened out and just couldn't commit fully to making Lois's character fat for more than one episode or ongoing.
> 
> Or maybe it's just a dumb cartoon...
> 
> (I do watch on occasion...not being a hater...)



I do think that maybe at least one of the people who work on those shows is an FA, and is caught in a case of arrested development. Those shows dealing with fat people may be that person's outlet for their closeted desires. Or like you said, it's just a dumb cartoon.


----------



## Agent 007

All this talk about Family Guy reminded me of an other MacFarlane show: American Dad. That show has a famous FA in it. One of the main characters, Steve, falls in love with a fat girl named Debbie.

Debbie appears in several episodes, but I've only seen the first one. When Steve introduces her to his family, his dad Stan is disgusted by her size. Stan suddenly realizes he is also fat and becomes anorexic. Steve, who blames his relationship with Debbie for this and thinks that his father may die, breaks up with his girlfriend. In the end they get back together and Stan accepts Debbie. 
There were anti-fat comments, mostly from Steve's dad and some from his sister. But the show does portray his dad as a bigot and Debbie was portrayed positive. There was also a good scene where Steve and Debbie make out.

Unfortunately they break up in a later episode. 

View attachment debby-american-dad-2328217-445-333[1].jpg


----------



## cherrybomb78

Ultimatebbw said:


> Leonard Nimoy of course



Ya, I'm not sure, but I believe his spock-successor, Zachary Quinto may be as well. I've seen pics of him with thicker girls. He's so cute to boot! :wubu:


----------



## Bearsy

Agent 007 said:


> All this talk about Family Guy reminded me of an other MacFarlane show: American Dad. That show has a famous FA in it. One of the main characters, Steve, falls in love with a fat girl named Debbie.
> 
> Debbie appears in several episodes, but I've only seen the first one. When Steve introduces her to his family, his dad Stan is disgusted by her size. Stan suddenly realizes he is also fat and becomes anorexic. Steve, who blames his relationship with Debbie for this and thinks that his father may die, breaks up with his girlfriend. In the end they get back together and Stan accepts Debbie.
> There were anti-fat comments, mostly from Steve's dad and some from his sister. But the show does portray his dad as a bigot and Debbie was portrayed positive. There was also a good scene where Steve and Debbie make out.
> 
> Unfortunately they break up in a later episode.



I don't think Steve was an FA as much as he was a horny desperate 15 year old willing to take whatever he could get.


----------



## imfree

Mr. Cantore of TWC could be an FA. I've seen the
guy dance with BBW gals in some of his segments.
Jim and his crew shot some video of this gal, who
took a little while to finally decide to dive off that
cliff. 

View attachment Cantore Hawaii Cliff Jumper.jpg


----------



## LisaInNC

Did anyone mention Pierce Bronson? His wife is a chubmeister





He says he loves his wifes weight

Went back to page 1...yes someone had mentioned him. Sorry

I still think Robert Pattinson is an FA =)


----------



## KittyKitten

LisaInNC said:


> Did anyone mention Pierce Bronson? His wife is a chubmeister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says he loves his wifes weight
> 
> Went back to page 1...yes someone had mentioned him. Sorry
> 
> I still think Robert Pattinson is an FA =)



My question, is he truly a FA or is he just another husband that loves his wife anyway she looks? For example, I know when he married her, she looked like this:






She was very thin. He stuck by her, literally, through thick and thin. He does seem like a good guy and not your typical stuck on himself male actor heartthrob. I like him.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

MattB said:


> This is either the convenient, standard, cartoon "at the end of the episode, everything is back to normal" shtick, or McFarlane chickened out and just couldn't commit fully to making Lois's character fat for more than one episode or ongoing.
> 
> Or maybe it's just a dumb cartoon...



i'm gonna say it's the shtick combined with the fact that it really is *just* a cartoon.


----------



## mrhoare2210

One I didn't see reading through the previous posts. Charles Saatchi, owner of the Saatchi gallery, is married to Nigella Lawson, the beautiful, intelligent and food-loving lady many Brits (including myself) have fallen in love with.

She has said many times that she loves her food, but it isn't just an 'accepting his wife' thing, he encourages her to stay that way.

And for that, we are all eternally indebted to him.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/article-7122584-nigella-hubby-loves-me-tubby.do


----------



## supersizebbw

Lamia said:


> I remember thinking Gregory Hines was an FA. He dated Tyne Daily when she was bigger and Camryn Manheim I believe.
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/celebrities/camryn-manheim/bio/143246



Wow! really? I remember back in the 90's when i watched "waiting to exhale" gregory hines character was totally into lorreta devine who played a beautiful bbw who wasn't secure in herself...it was the first time i ever heard the expression "i love a woman with some meat on her bones"....and it was the first time i had the realisation that there are men who are exclusively into bbw's....for that reason I was sooo in love with him because it made me realise that beauty really does lie in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## imfree

supersizebbw said:


> Wow! really? I remember back in the 90's when i watched "waiting to exhale" gregory hines character was totally into lorreta devine who played a beautiful bbw who wasn't secure in herself...it was the first time i ever heard the expression "i love a woman with some meat on her bones"....and it was the first time i had the realisation that there are men who are exclusively into bbw's....for that reason I was sooo in love with him because it made me realise that beauty really does lie in the eyes of the beholder.



That was sweet! Ma'me, your Rep is in the mail.:bow:


----------



## Weirdo890

Orso said:


> Federico Fellini (1920-1993), film director. Practically in every movie he made there is a beautiful, exciting and sensuous BBW, from Saraghina of 8 1/2 to the tobacconist of Amarcord.



Not to mention they constantly pop up in his sketches. Here is work from his Book of Dreams.

Example 1

Example 2


----------



## iglooboy55

my main man mca, the third on the right.
(^suck the alliteration)
View attachment beastie_boys.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy5iQubfV5s @2:57


----------



## Devil's Subjugate

Me. Sort of.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I think it just means everyone in history who wanted to bang Marilyn Monroe is an FA ..

...


----------



## CarlaSixx

I also read somewhere that Jude Law is said to be an FA.

Wouldn't mind him getting his paws on my handles :wubu:
Lol.
Just sayin'.


----------



## msbard90

CarlaSixx said:


> I also read somewhere that Jude Law is said to be an FA.
> 
> Wouldn't mind him getting his paws on my handles :wubu:
> Lol.
> Just sayin'.



Holy sweet mother of Jesus! I'm drooling already!!!!!!! :smitten:


----------



## mszwebs

Devil's Subjugate said:


> Me. Sort of.



And is that because you're sort of an FA, or sort of famous?



(Actually, I know exactly who you are...though I am interested in the answer.)


ETA: haha that sounds creepy. What i mean to say is, I remembering reading a post a while back where you discussed yourself lol.


----------



## AtlantisAK

I'd class those drawings as BBWs. Small ones, but still BBWs. It's just in the eye of the beholder. She's got big hips and big curves, thats enough for me to call them Big Beautiful Women.


----------



## montuemon

I hope in a few years I make this thread.  Of course its hard to be an FA in a profession that is so body obsessed.


----------



## CarlaSixx

msbard90 said:


> Holy sweet mother of Jesus! I'm drooling already!!!!!!! :smitten:



I was, too, when I read that! 

I had the reaction of  And then :eat2:

He is one yummy man.


----------



## msbard90

CarlaSixx said:


> I was, too, when I read that!
> 
> I had the reaction of  And then :eat2:
> 
> He is one yummy man.



For being such a supposed douche bag, I'm quite surprised.


----------



## CarlaSixx

msbard90 said:


> For being such a supposed douche bag, I'm quite surprised.



Douchebag or not... I'd give him one night if he came lookin'. And I don't say that about pretty much anyone, lol.


----------



## Dmitra

I don't think the guy is going to be joining Dims any time soon but Matthew Gray Gubler recently Tweeted a few lines that indicate his preference and other opinions _(I just rearranged the text so it could be read oldest to newest)_:

RT:Marilyn M was a size14 & beautiful Now size0 is sexy what do u think classic or new hollywood(via @Pudn26) CLASSIC! I want a time machine
1:51 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone

RT: well as a bigger girl, I say bigger is way better. Sadly, most of society does not feel that way. (via @Lola1970) most people are fools
1:57 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone

RT:It is so hard to gain weight for skinny people like me. (via @Alps4807m) Agreed! Me too. non-starvation is what is classicaly beautiful
5:11 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone

...and not forcing your body to fit an unatianable and lame "trend". Health and your natural shape (skinny or large) is what's beautiful
5:18 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone

I'm now climbing off my soap box. Never change yourself to be like something else....
5:29 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone

... the era of cinema that championed more realistic shapes also produced my favorite actors/actresses (no offence 2010)
5:34 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone


----------



## CarlaSixx

Oh hell no... Matthew Gray Gubler, too?
:wubu:
Wowness.

He just got a whole lot cooler with those tweets!


----------



## pinkylou

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Do you know, I believe you're right! I think Andrew Jackson WAS of Scottish descent!



Andrew Jackson (President?) was born in my town of Carrickfergus, Northern Ireland, you can visit his home which is about 5 mins from me 


http://www.discovernorthernireland....age-and-US-Rangers-Centre-Carrickfergus-P2801


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

The gentleman from Carrickfergus was the President's father. It's amazing that his house has been preserved; I'd love to see it!


----------



## Emma

I dunno if we can class people who like a 'curvy' woman or stuff as an FA.


----------



## pinkylou

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The gentleman from Carrickfergus was the President's father. It's amazing that his house has been preserved; I'd love to see it!



Ooh! Well I might have to go now to investigate


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm holding out for Dan Radcliffe to come out as an FA.
Lol.
A girl can dream.


----------



## Devil's Subjugate

I was referring to sort of...famous. Gah, I feel all weird writing that. I am certainly not "sort of" an FA. I am full-blooded. I can't even date thin girls anymore.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Devil's Subjugate said:


> I was referring to sort of...famous. Gah, I feel all weird writing that. I am certainly not "sort of" an FA. I am full-blooded. I can't even date thin girls anymore.


I figured as much in your post... If others didn't... that's odd 
Just don't worry about having to explain yourself.
You're you and you like big girls. That's the only truth you need to carry.


----------



## mszwebs

Devil's Subjugate said:


> I was referring to sort of...famous. Gah, I feel all weird writing that. I am certainly not "sort of" an FA. I am full-blooded. I can't even date thin girls anymore.



Thanks.  That's what I figured, but I was just making sure.

lol and don't feel weird writing it. I mean, it's a valid statement lol.


----------



## superodalisque

*in her best Mae West Voice* most men are either FAs or it wouldn't take much to turn em


----------



## Jes

CarlaSixx said:


> That's the only truth you need to carry.



Well that _and_ that grey jacket...


----------



## jenboo

montuemon said:


> I hope in a few years I make this thread.  Of course its hard to be an FA in a profession that is so body obsessed.



what is your profession?

I am not sure about these guys but have picked up these names, so dont take it at full knowledge!!...sam jackson, cuba gooding, john cena, gene simmons, bret michaels, jamie foxx, ron geremy, prince andrew, (SORRY about all of the poor spelling of names)


----------



## Devil's Subjugate

Nice one...


----------



## Wild Zero




----------



## mango

*Don't know if it's been mentioned yet but UK comedian Lenny Henry could be considered an FA. He was married to Dawn French for 25 years. I believe they just recently separated.*


----------



## Heyyou

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I think it just means everyone in history who wanted to bang Marilyn Monroe is an FA ..
> 
> ...



oh please marilyn monroe was no where close to being a bbw. she was a modern day size 8. if kennedy was a fa then most men are fas for liking hips and nice tits.


----------



## Heyyou

Wild Zero said:


>





mango said:


> *Don't know if it's been mentioned yet but UK comedian Lenny Henry could be considered an FA. He was married to Dawn French for 25 years. I believe they just recently separated.*



i dont think these guys are fas, they are probably the types that find women who are not their race as trophies no matter the size


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Heyyou said:


> i dont think these guys are fas, they are probably the types that find women who are not their race as trophies no matter the size




Or perhaps they fell in love? I really don't think that any man would stay married to someone for 25+ years, through all of the hardship himself and Dawn have been through, purely to elevate his social status.


----------



## mszwebs

Heyyou said:


> i dont think these guys are fas, they are probably the types that find women who are not their race as trophies no matter the size



Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Heyyou said:


> i dont think these guys are fas, they are probably the types that find women who are not their race as trophies no matter the size



And you base that on what? Absolutely nothing?


----------



## calauria

Jon Blaze said:


> And you base that on what? Absolutely nothing?



I don't mean to offend anyone here, especially not those couples. But, sometimes it is that way with some black men, a lot of the ones I know of. I'm not saying _all_ black men. They will clearly state that they, "Don't want no black, nappy headed woman." In my area here in Alabama you will barely see a black man with a black woman. A lot of black people in general, in this area have a real averisions towards dark skin and it's not a pretty sight either. Some of the things that people say. Now, because of the move, 'Precious', they call dark skinned black women, "Precious." My sister especially, always have something to say about dark skinned black women. My sister's skin color is very fair. A lot of my relatives skin is very fair, oh but if you're a darkie, you should have never been born.


----------



## KittyKitten

calauria said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone here, especially not those couples. But, sometimes it is that way with some black men, a lot of the ones I know of. I'm not saying _all_ black men. They will clearly state that they, "Don't want no black, nappy headed woman." In my area here in Alabama you will barely see a black man with a black woman. A lot of black people in general, in this area have a real averisions towards dark skin and it's not a pretty sight either. Some of the things that people say. Now, because of the move, 'Precious', they call dark skinned black women, "Precious." My sister especially, always have something to say about dark skinned black women. My sister's skin color is very fair. A lot of my relatives skin is very fair, oh but if you're a darkie, you should have never been born.




I have to agree with you. Some guys are very color struck and suffer from self hatred. It's not just within the black American culture but many cultures around the world--Asia, especially India (check out the Bollywood movies and how they cast the light skin actresses as the main girl), Latin America (in the Dominican Republic, Trujillo massacred the dark skinned blacks he labeled as 'Haitians'), etc, where colonialism did a number on many people's self identity. The funny thing, alot of white European men find dark skin beautiful. Now I'm not going to judge these guys in the above pictures and say that they are with these women just because of their skin color; I don't know them. But alot of people are color struck.


----------



## Jon Blaze

happyface83 said:


> I have to agree with you. Some guys are very color struck and suffer from self hatred. It's not just within the black American culture but many cultures around the world--Asia, especially India (check out the Bollywood movies and how they cast the light skin actresses as the main girl), Latin America (in the Dominican Republic, Trujillo massacred the dark skinned blacks he labeled as 'Haitians'), etc, where colonialism did a number on many people's self identity. The funny thing, alot of white European men find dark skin beautiful. *Now I'm not going to judge these guys in the above pictures and say that they are with these women just because of their skin color; I don't know them. But alot of people are color struck*.



I don't imply that the issue doesn't exist, but it goes along with any trait. No one can ever know without getting info from the couple. That's why I said "Based on nothing", Because he probably barely knows their names. That's my issue. I'm not saying it can't happen. 

But I really don't want to turn this into a crazy race debate, so I'll stop now.


----------



## mango

Heyyou said:


> i dont think these guys are fas, they are probably the types that find women who are not their race as trophies no matter the size


*
Or maybe you just don't know shit! 


If that were the case, why didn't he marry a skinny white woman for 25 years??

Hmmm??

:doh:*


----------



## swordchick

CarlaSixx said:


> I also read somewhere that Jude Law is said to be an FA.
> 
> Wouldn't mind him getting his paws on my handles :wubu:
> Lol.
> Just sayin'.


When Jude Law was in NYC doing Hamlet, my friend waited after a show to get his autograph. He kept staring at her as he was signing autographs. Once he approached her, he hit on her. She is a BBW.

Chris Noth asked her out on a date. He used to do TV ads for Lane Bryant.


----------



## tonynyc

Heyyou said:


> i dont think these guys are fas, they are probably the types that find women who are not their race as trophies no matter the size



Most fucking asinine comment of the day - well at least you are consistent....


----------



## KittyKitten

Countess Mary is married to Ferdinand Leopold Joseph Count von Habsburg of Austria. The royal family of von Habsburg are descendants of William the Conquerer. 

Mary was born in Wau, Sudan under the name Mary Nyanut Ring Machar. Countess Mary and Count Ferdinand are 38 years old and both are born under the astrology sign, Cancer (YAYYYY CANCER LOVE!)


----------



## CarlaSixx

swordchick said:


> When Jude Law was in NYC doing Hamlet, my friend waited after a show to get his autograph. He kept staring at her as he was signing autographs. Once he approached her, he hit on her. She is a BBW.
> 
> Chris Noth asked her out on a date. He used to do TV ads for Lane Bryant.



Wow! :wubu: Lucky girl! lol.

----

When it comes to the discussion of race, my family has seen it, too. My mother was always attracted to men darker than her, and my family was against that. My father is quite dark in skin tone, and my mother is of a porcelain complexion. I'm in the middle, lol. I've read letters my grandmother used to write that were insanely racist claiming my father only wanted my mother because she was white and could get him a citizenship. Not once did she think they could actually be in love. 

Sometimes preferences can go right out the door when you meet someone. You can spend your whole life thinking you want one thing, and then suddenly you meet someone who's the complete opposite but sweeps you right off your feet. It happens. Who's to say they aren't really FAs? Not us. Not unless we know them personally and hear what they say.

As for Count Ferdinand that you posted, Happyface... :wubu: Dayum! And his wife is quite beautiful, too


----------



## thirtiesgirl

mrhoare2210 said:


> One I didn't see reading through the previous posts. Charles Saatchi, owner of the Saatchi gallery, is married to Nigella Lawson, the beautiful, intelligent and food-loving lady many Brits (including myself) have fallen in love with.





BothGunsBlazing said:


> I think it just means everyone in history who wanted to bang Marilyn Monroe is an FA



I wouldn't consider either Nigella Lawson or Marilyn Monroe to be fat women. Hella sexy, yes. But not fat.



swordchick said:


> Chris Noth asked her out on a date. He used to do TV ads for Lane Bryant.



Chris Noth?! ...*faint*


----------



## KittyKitten

CarlaSixx said:


> *As for Count Ferdinand that you posted, Happyface... :wubu:* Dayum! And his wife is quite beautiful, too



Yes he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## dcoyote

Seth McFarlane and Family Guy were mentioned on here several times. Yes, it's a cartoon, but writing tends to come from the writer's personal life even in comedy. My bet is that fat stuff in the show comes for Alex Borstein, not Seth McFarlane.


----------



## KendraLee

Dmitra said:


> I don't think the guy is going to be joining Dims any time soon but Matthew Gray Gubler recently Tweeted a few lines that indicate his preference and other opinions _(I just rearranged the text so it could be read oldest to newest)_:
> 
> RT:Marilyn M was a size14 & beautiful Now size0 is sexy what do u think classic or new hollywood(via @Pudn26) CLASSIC! I want a time machine
> 1:51 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone
> 
> RT: well as a bigger girl, I say bigger is way better. Sadly, most of society does not feel that way. (via @Lola1970) most people are fools
> 1:57 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone
> 
> RT:It is so hard to gain weight for skinny people like me. (via @Alps4807m) Agreed! Me too. non-starvation is what is classicaly beautiful
> 5:11 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone
> 
> ...and not forcing your body to fit an unatianable and lame "trend". Health and your natural shape (skinny or large) is what's beautiful
> 5:18 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone
> 
> I'm now climbing off my soap box. Never change yourself to be like something else....
> 5:29 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone
> 
> ... the era of cinema that championed more realistic shapes also produced my favorite actors/actresses (no offence 2010)
> 5:34 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone



Oh My Gawd, I am already in love with Matthew Gray Gubler. It would be amazing if he is an FA. I believe he lives in NYC, I think I'll go stalk him:smitten:


----------



## A-Bit-On-The-Sides

Heyyou said:


> i dont think these guys are fas, they are probably the types that find women who are not their race as trophies no matter the size



As I recall a long while back Lenny Henry was interviewed and he was asked about Dawn French and her size. I'm paraphrasing here, but he basically said that he grew up with big women around him and that's what he was used to. I'm not sure if that makes him a FA or not, I'll leave you to make up your own minds about that!


----------



## calauria

Hmmmmm...I suspect that there are many closeted FA/FFA actresses and models. Maybe that is one reason why their marriages don't last more than 5 mins., not standing up to marry who they _really_ want to marry. You think?


----------



## CarlaSixx

calauria said:


> Hmmmmm...I suspect that there are many closeted FA/FFA actresses and models. Maybe that is one reason why their marriages don't last more than 5 mins., not standing up to marry who they _really_ want to marry. You think?



That could be. Damn... Why don't they know who I am if that's true?


----------



## Filly

I am disappointed to see that no where in this thread has Johny Depp been mentioned. Nor has Callan Mulvey; Eddie Cibrian; Ryan Phillippe or Tyson Beckford. They _could _be FAs! I can live in hope.


----------



## dcoyote

Well, supposedly Kesha likes big men with beards. I say run if you are one.


----------



## calauria

dcoyote said:


> Well, supposedly Kesha likes big men with beards. I say run if you are one.



Yeah, Kesha looks like she's on crack!


----------



## Myn

> I am disappointed to see that no where in this thread has Johny Depp been mentioned. Nor has Callan Mulvey; Eddie Cibrian; Ryan Phillippe or Tyson Beckford. They could be FAs! I can live in hope.




I don't know about any others, but isn't Johnny Depp's wife super super skinny? And neither Kate Moss nor Winona Ryder had much meat covering her bones when they dated, so unless he's been really seriously hiding his preferences, I think he likes 'em toothpicky.


----------



## CastingPearls

Myn said:


> I don't know about any others, but isn't Johnny Depp's wife super super skinny? And neither Kate Moss nor Winona Ryder had much meat covering her bones when they dated, so unless he's been really seriously hiding his preferences, I think he likes 'em toothpicky.


She said she was HOPING they might be....LOL...yeah and if pigs had wings.

I have no respect for Jude Law being an FA. He marries and fools around with very thin women. Has he ever been seen in public cuddling a BBW? Undercover FAs are by definition deceitful and not worthy of high regard IMO.


----------



## FA luver

Could Roger Federer be an FA? since dating and marrying federer, mirka has gone from thin to fairly chubby, but then again most people gain weight after marriage, so any ideas?? 

View attachment mirka.jpg


View attachment mirka(1).jpg


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes!

FA luver said:


> Could Roger Federer be an FA? since dating and marrying federer, mirka has gone from thin to fairly chubby, but then again most people gain weight after marriage, so any ideas??



Fed is (still) the man, and i'd love to endorse this theory. But Mirka's weight gain looks more like the standard got-married-had-kids addition.


----------



## FA luver

Giraffes?Giraffes! said:


> Fed is (still) the man, and i'd love to endorse this theory. But Mirka's weight gain looks more like the standard got-married-had-kids addition.



If it sways your opinion at all, she did start filling out before they got married or she became pregnant.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Perhaps it's love weight, then. I see that a lot.


----------



## KittyKitten

FA luver said:


> Could Roger Federer be an FA? since dating and marrying federer, mirka has gone from thin to fairly chubby, but then again most people gain weight after marriage, so any ideas??



The after pic doesn't look much different than the before pic. In the second pic, she is sitting down. When we sit down, we look much fatter than when we are standing up because of the relaxation of our core muscles. Her face looks the same in both pics. In the first pic, her arms are placed on her hips, making the arm look thinner and more muscular. However, in the second pic, her arms are closer to her body which makes it appear to be less muscular. That woman is no where near BBW status. I would even consider her to be slim.


----------



## indy500tchr

swordchick said:


> Chris Noth asked her out on a date. He used to do TV ads for Lane Bryant.



I would love to go a round or two with Detective Mike Logan :wubu:


----------



## PewterBunny

happyface83 said:


> Most cultures from the Caribbean, Northern (the Moors) and Western Africa, southern Europe, the Middle east, Pacific Islands, India appreciate curvaceous and larger women.
> 
> Note: I did not say every single man from these cultures loved bbw, but these are cultures that celebrate the larger and curvy woman.



Up here in the Great White North...I think I need to MOVE HAHAHAH


----------



## CarlaSixx

PewterBunny said:


> Up here in the Great White North...I think I need to MOVE HAHAHAH



I think I should, too, cuz Canada doesn't love my fat enough lol.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

indy500tchr said:


> I would love to go a round or two with Detective Mike Logan :wubu:



You and me both.


----------



## FA luver

happyface83 said:


> The after pic doesn't look much different than the before pic. In the second pic, she is sitting down. When we sit down, we look much fatter than when we are standing up because of the relaxation of our core muscles. Her face looks the same in both pics. In the first pic, her arms are placed on her hips, making the arm look thinner and more muscular. However, in the second pic, her arms are closer to her body which makes it appear to be less muscular. That woman is no where near BBW status. I would even consider her to be slim.



Granted it's not a great pic, but I watch a lot of tennis and you'll just have to trust me that she is fatter than the pic shows, just all the pics I could find are fairly old or of her when she was thin :S


----------



## ~nai'a~

CarlaSixx said:


> I think I should, too, cuz Canada doesn't love my fat enough lol.



Isn't that the truth!!! :doh:

Carla, need a friend for the moving part? I'm great at packing!!! 

I'm joining you! We canadian BBW's and SSBBW's are in great need or some appreciation! :blush:


----------



## LilyBella

I know some people mentioned that John Cena was an FA, but that's not the case. The rumor was started in 2006 when he claimed to have sex with a female fan who was pushing 280 on Howard Stern, but he also maintains that the only reason he did it was because he was dared to by the WWE locker room and he never turns down a challenge. He did say it was a pleasurable experience, but I wouldn't call the man an FA. In fact, the interview actually ended up offending some fans and one person even wrote an amazing story about the situation and how that woman might've felt upon hearing that interview. If you're a fan of John Cena or Randy Orton or just enjoy stories about a confident BBW, you might enjoy it. It's called Body Image and it's by a wonderful author named Shannygoat. You can find it on FanFiction.net.

One famous person who I haven't seen mentioned in his post is Clive Owen who has a rather curvy wife whom he loves dearly. Whether he's a true FA or just in love with this one woman I can't really say, but I love seeing such a gorgeous man with a bigger woman. Funnily enough, while I was searching for pictures of the two of them, I found this article about "Celebrity Chubby Chasers", which you can find here http://www.body-philosophy.net/celebrity_chubby_Chasers if you're interested.


----------



## Adrian

Actor Samuel L. Jackson and his actress wife of thirty years -Latanya Richardson Jackson. 

View attachment Dim_latanya-richardson-jackson.jpg


View attachment Dim_latanya-richardson-jackson-2.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

John "Doomsday' Howard?

http://www.ufc.com/fighter/John_Howard


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gw1ZJyqRH8&feature=player_embedded

I was pleasantly surprised to see his girlfriend. lol
They have two children.

Maybe not a celeb, but he's a pretty well known MMA fighter. 4-1 in the UFC as of now. 

Either way: 










Don't mess with the doom. 


(Yes those are the true nicknames, and yes he won that fight )


----------



## Mishty

Joey Kern apparently really liked him some Kylie Sparks in *Pizza*.
She said he "kiddingly" asked Mark Christopher for a sex scene, in an interview I've heard on Sirius. She even said on location they all spent nights in each others rooms "throwin' down".

Who knows....but god he cracks me up and makes me lusty all at once.


----------



## bbwsrule

LilyBella said:


> I found this article about "Celebrity Chubby Chasers", which you can find here http://www.body-philosophy.net/celebrity_chubby_Chasers if you're interested.



This was an interesting link. Thanks!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jon Blaze said:


> John "Doomsday' Howard?
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/fighter/John_Howard
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gw1ZJyqRH8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to see his girlfriend. lol
> They have two children.
> 
> Maybe not a celeb, but he's a pretty well known MMA fighter. 4-1 in the UFC as of now.
> 
> Either way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mess with the doom.
> 
> 
> (Yes those are the true nicknames, and yes he won that fight )



Jon I'm so glad you posted that. I don't know Doomsday but I met and chatted with his girlfriend while waiting at a bus stop with her at Target last winter. I didn't know any more about her except that she was a nice lady who was in the know about the mall shuttle and area muggings that took place on the bridge at night. She was just one of those people you meet and then never see again but I'm so glad she looks well and happy.


----------



## Ample Pie

Dmitra said:


> I don't think the guy is going to be joining Dims any time soon but Matthew Gray Gubler recently Tweeted a few lines that indicate his preference and other opinions _(I just rearranged the text so it could be read oldest to newest)_:
> 
> RT:Marilyn M was a size14 & beautiful Now size0 is sexy what do u think classic or new hollywood(via @Pudn26) CLASSIC! I want a time machine
> 1:51 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone
> 
> RT: well as a bigger girl, I say bigger is way better. Sadly, most of society does not feel that way. (via @Lola1970) most people are fools
> 1:57 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone
> 
> RT:It is so hard to gain weight for skinny people like me. (via @Alps4807m) Agreed! Me too. non-starvation is what is classicaly beautiful
> 5:11 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone
> 
> ...and not forcing your body to fit an unatianable and lame "trend". Health and your natural shape (skinny or large) is what's beautiful
> 5:18 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone
> 
> I'm now climbing off my soap box. Never change yourself to be like something else....
> 5:29 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone
> 
> ... the era of cinema that championed more realistic shapes also produced my favorite actors/actresses (no offence 2010)
> 5:34 PM May 31st via Twitter for iPhone



This may be the best news ever released about anything in any time period. Or I just might have a huge crush on Matthew Gray Gubler. (or both)

Just something about long lanky nerdy/geeky types. :wubu:


----------



## whome

I think maybe Jamie Foxx and Kardinal Official (rapper)


----------



## superodalisque

even though Benny Hill isn't an FA his character Professor Simon Peach in the original Italian Job certainly was. i had totally forgotten the guy until i introduced my nephew to the classic last weekend. here are come clips i found on Youtube. seems like the person who posted this noticed the character too! he is a hoot! :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9BjjM0ylVc 

View attachment 7964-9744.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm holding out for Dan Radcliffe to come out as an FA.
> Lol.
> A girl can dream.


To be honest, he has no choice. Ever since he came out as wanting to do a gay role, I decided I will one day have sex with his face.

actual entry from my journal: 



> *Amen sister!*
> 
> Oh Daniel Radcliffe, I love you! I want to have sex with your face.
> 
> *09.07.08 // 2:30 p.m.*


----------



## EtobicokeFA

superodalisque said:


> even though Benny Hill isn't an FA his character Professor Simon Peach in the original Italian Job certainly was. i had totally forgotten the guy until i introduced my nephew to the classic last weekend. here are come clips i found on Youtube. seems like the person who posted this noticed the character too! he is a hoot! :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9BjjM0ylVc



Great movie. Too bad that had him institutionalized for being an FA.


----------



## LillyBBBW

EtobicokeFA said:


> Great movie. Too bad that had him institutionalized for being an FA.



Yeah, that musta sucked.


----------



## superodalisque

EtobicokeFA said:


> Great movie. Too bad that had him institutionalized for being an FA.



i think it wasn't so much just that he was an FA but that he attacked Anita in the office because she just had too much sexy to resist


----------



## Buffie

I'm pretty sure Chris "Coop" Cooper leans toward the FA side. Maybe he's not internationally famous but he's a celeb in my book.

http://www.coopstuff.com/ I've got his book and some prints of his art and honest-to-goodness BBWs are not an uncommon theme.

Here's more info on Coop himself - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coop_(artist)


----------



## LovelyLiz

Okay...so...I was watching Marry Poppins at a sing-along recently, and saw that during the song "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious" there is a fat woman who plays the tambourine in the backup band, and at one point, this interchange takes place about her:

So when the cat has got your tongue
There's no need for dismay (here, here)
Just summon up this word And then you've got a lot to say
But better use it carefully Or it may change your life
ah..for example (yes)
One night I said it to me girl
And now me girl's my wife!
And a lovely thing she is too, hehehe
She's.........
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!

I think when the guy says the last line, "And a lovely thing she is, too" it shows he's a definite FA.


----------



## LalaCity

Well, this isn't exactly uplifting, but Stalin's evil henchman, Lavrentiy Beria, liked fatties.


----------



## Donnybrook

I wouldnt go so far as to say Tom Ford could have FA tendencies, but he did make the following statement in this article:

_Fat women almost always look better without the constraint and lumpy pinching of clothes, all the straps and elastic squeezing and sucking._

Those are some respectful and fat positive words coming from a fashion designer.

Hes probably saying that people should looking good, whether theyre thin or fat, and whether they are wearing clothes or not. 

View attachment TF.jpg


----------



## lovelocs

Whether he's an FA or not, what he says is frequently the truth.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Donnybrook said:


> _Fat women almost always look better without the constraint and lumpy pinching of clothes, all the straps and elastic squeezing and sucking._



I've always said the same. When fat women try to squeeze into clothing, it makes them look even bigger and like a sausage in a casing. Not as good as if they got proper fitting clothes. There's a difference between "form-fitting," "skin tight," and "OMG how do you breathe in that thing?!"


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

CarlaSixx said:


> There's a difference between "form-fitting," "skin tight," and "OMG how do you breathe in that thing?!"



And I love them all.:wubu:


----------



## indy500tchr

Dr. Feelgood said:


> And I love them all.:wubu:



LOL...I sure don't and neither do my lungs. They would like to have room to work.


----------



## natepogue

indy500tchr said:


> LOL...I sure don't and neither do my lungs. They would like to have room to work.



Screw your lungs, I want some eye candy!


Just kidding. This thread is one of my favorite threads on dims though. Sadly it seems like there aren't many more to list


----------



## CarlaSixx

There's most likely at least twice the amount posted in here, just that they're in hiding.

I had a discussion recently about this with my mother. She believes that many celeb men really are FAs only that because they're in the spotlight, they feel like they have to "do the right thing" and date those they aren't actually all that attracted to. In fact, she believes this is the reason behind continuously failed marriages and marriage-hopping. 

And the more I think about it, the more I believe it's most likely true, too.


----------



## furious styles

i'm hood famous and an fa


homeboy dan is getting there


----------



## natepogue

CarlaSixx said:


> There's most likely at least twice the amount posted in here, just that they're in hiding.
> 
> I had a discussion recently about this with my mother. She believes that many celeb men really are FAs only that because they're in the spotlight, they feel like they have to "do the right thing" and date those they aren't actually all that attracted to. In fact, she believes this is the reason behind continuously failed marriages and marriage-hopping.
> 
> And the more I think about it, the more I believe it's most likely true, too.



That would be awesome and hilarious. The marriage hopping is probably better explained primarily due to their celebrity status, constantly being in the spotlight and such (tabloids and other form of media)


----------



## Jon Blaze

furious styles said:


> i'm hood famous and an fa
> 
> 
> homeboy dan is getting there


Both of you make an FA album together so I can bump it in my car. Please. You both got beats and vocals. I'll spit too if you give me time. lol


----------



## superodalisque

Donnybrook said:


> I wouldn’t go so far as to say Tom Ford could have FA tendencies, but he did make the following statement in this article:
> 
> _“Fat women almost always look better without the constraint and lumpy pinching of clothes, all the straps and elastic squeezing and sucking.”_
> 
> Those are some respectful and fat positive words coming from a fashion designer.
> 
> He’s probably saying that people should looking good, whether they’re thin or fat, and whether they are wearing clothes or not.



along this vein Alber Albez of the house of Lanvin is not an FA but a pretty good advocate for fat women and fashion. he's also a cute lil BHM 

View attachment alber.jpg


----------



## TimeTraveller

_Notes of a Pianist_, by Louis Moreau Gottschalk (1829-1869)
Edited by his sister, Clara Gottschalk; Translated from the French by Robert E. Peterson; London, 1881


> _Feuilleton du Siècle_, Paris, 1 November 1850
> 
> The American pianist, Gottschalk, has very recently obtained in Switzerland one of those successes which one may, notwithstanding _la banalité_ of the formula, qualify as difficult to describe. Jenny Lind has almost been surpassed, for we have never heard that she was carried off bodily. This accident has happened, it is said, to Gottschalk. A young, pretty, and robust Genevese girl waited for him at the coming out of the concert, where the pianist had been covered with flowers, and enveloping him all at once in a large mantle took him in her arms and carried him off, which the frail and delicate nature of her victim permitted her to do easily, to the general consternation. We do not know if this is true; we tell it as it was told. What is certain is, that the young pianist precipitously left Geneva after having been the delight of the elegant society there, by playing with charming grace his favorite compositions, "Bamboula", "la Savane", "le Bananier", and his caprice on "le Songe d'une nuit d'été".


The generously-proportioned young woman drove away with Gottschalk in her carriage, and nothing was heard from him until he reappeared some 5 weeks later.


----------



## natepogue

Orso said:


> King Farouk of Egypt (1920-1965) - King' Farouk's second wife was Narriman, a very plump girl from the Egyptian bourgeoisie. Apparently the two met in a jewelry and the king decided to marry the girl immediately. In my teenage I read on popular magazines lurid stories on how king Farouk gave Narriman precious presents every time she gained weight and how he did the same with his lovers. After a coup d'etat king Farouk was exiled, divorced and moved to Rome, where he had a long affair with (and possibly married) an Italian opera singer who fittingly was also a BBW



This one sparked my interest because I do the same thing for women who gain weight
but upon further investigation about Farouk and Narriman, it doesn't seem to be true and in fact the OPPOSITE. 



> Extremely plump, she was put on a weight-loss program to please her future husband and schooled in court etiquette.



That's from wikipedia which you can't always trust but in all the photos of her she's pretty damn thin and all other sources mention she lost weight before they married (to please him) as well.

:doh: Fail


----------



## Donnybrook

On the other hand, Anna Wintour does not like fat people. 

It was also revealed that Gabourey Sidibe was rejected from appearing on the cover of Vogue because of her size. 

View attachment anna wintour natalia vodianova.jpg


View attachment GS.jpg


----------



## slurpeekell12

Donnybrook said:


> On the other hand, Anna Wintour does not like fat people.
> 
> It was also revealed that Gabourey Sidibe was rejected from appearing on the cover of Vogue because of her size.



I would actually buy vogue if Gabourey Sidibe was on the cover


----------



## Rowan

I was browsing through this thread earlier this evening, and after watching Lopez Tonight for the first time...his intro....he might be married to a bbw, but he is MOST DEFINITELY not an FA. That or he is just another who makes fun of bbw's for ratings. His monologue was riddled with fat hatred tonight in my opinion.


----------



## The Orange Mage

George Lopez isn't an FA, and he certainly shouldn't be famous, unless it's for being the most overrated person ever.


----------



## Paquito

The Orange Mage said:


> George Lopez isn't an FA, and he certainly shouldn't be famous, unless it's for being the most overrated person ever.



Quoted for the motherfucking truth. When some random cable guy at Sam's told me that George Lopez MUST be my favorite comedian, I died inside.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

i think George Lopez is funny.lol loved his show


----------



## Deven

cherrybomb78 said:


> Ya, I'm not sure, but I believe his spock-successor, Zachary Quinto may be as well. I've seen pics of him with thicker girls. He's so cute to boot! :wubu:



His preference leans another way, dearie. Mr. Quinto prefers company of the male variety, if you know what I mean. Those are probably his hag harem...


----------



## Lamia

Donnybrook said:


> I wouldnt go so far as to say Tom Ford could have FA tendencies, but he did make the following statement in this article:
> 
> _Fat women almost always look better without the constraint and lumpy pinching of clothes, all the straps and elastic squeezing and sucking._
> 
> Those are some respectful and fat positive words coming from a fashion designer.
> 
> Hes probably saying that people should looking good, whether theyre thin or fat, and whether they are wearing clothes or not.



I agree I think fat people look better naked than clothed.


----------



## tonynyc

Lamia said:


> I agree I think *fat people look better naked *than clothed.




*This... needs to be on a tee shirt *


----------



## CarlaSixx

tonynyc said:


> *This... needs to be on a tee shirt *



I think that would kinda defeat the purpose.



teehee!


----------



## rarepearman

SparkGirl said:


> _*Ahhh Pierce Brosnan and his beautiful wife, Keely Shaye-Smith...
> *_ _*Pierce has been*__* quoted as saying, I love my wifes curves!*_



she looks like a plump shania twain........nice!


----------



## penguin

I just came across this gem:

_This actor, known mostly for his great hair and good looks over his acting ability, might surround himself with stick thin supermodels at times, but were told he has a big girl fetish. He scours the internet for listings and photos of lovely, big, and curvaceous women and hooks up with them whenever possible!_

Popular guesses include Robert Pattinson, rawr. I'd so enjoy that.


----------



## snuggletiger

Me I am a famous FA Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dmitra

penguin said:


> I just came across this gem:
> <snip>
> Popular guesses include Robert Pattinson, rawr. I'd so enjoy that.



My money is on Zac Efron, especially considering his quote, "I like my women like I like my peanut butter: chunky."

Off-topic, he happens to be from one of my most favorite places on Earth, San Luis Obispo, CA. *dreams a pervy old lady dream*


----------



## imfree

tonynyc said:


> *This... needs to be on a tee shirt *



Ha! Boy, do I ever have a strange body-image! As a skinny kid, I felt naked in my own skin and was afraid of being seen in an exposed state. I'm fine with being a 400+ lbs, big dog, adult, though.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Dmitra said:


> My money is on Zac Efron, especially considering his quote, "I like my women like I like my peanut butter: chunky."
> 
> Off-topic, he happens to be from one of my most favorite places on Earth, San Luis Obispo, CA. *dreams a pervy old lady dream*



I need to know where this quote is from, lol. It's adorable! I don't like him all that much (because of darn Summerland, lol) but blue eyes and dark hair does do wonders for a guy :wubu:


----------



## Tina

Dmitra said:


> My money is on Zac Efron, especially considering his quote, "I like my women like I like my peanut butter: chunky."
> 
> Off-topic, he happens to be from one of my most favorite places on Earth, San Luis Obispo, CA. *dreams a pervy old lady dream*



I like SLO a lot and used to live nearby, but SLO is no haven for fat people, that's for sure.


----------



## Victim

Apparently I'm not the only FA in the RLSH community. White Baron is a FA as well.


----------



## HayleeRose

penguin said:


> I just came across this gem:
> 
> _This actor, known mostly for his great hair and good looks over his acting ability, might surround himself with stick thin supermodels at times, but were told he has a big girl fetish. He scours the internet for listings and photos of lovely, big, and curvaceous women and hooks up with them whenever possible!_
> 
> Popular guesses include Robert Pattinson, rawr. I'd so enjoy that.



do they ever give an answere to this? im so curious now.

my guess is mario lopez


----------



## penguin

HayleeRose said:


> do they ever give an answere to this? im so curious now.
> 
> my guess is mario lopez



Sometimes you get reveals with them, like when David Duchovny came out about his sex addiction, but they rarely do that. A lot of them are well known secrets in Hollywood, so some pretty good guesses come out.


----------



## mszwebs

I actually wouldn't be surprised if it was Rob Pattinson.

I had actually heard that about him over a year ago, from a board member here who usually has a good ear to the ground for things like this, and she's pretty reliable.

If it was Zac AND Rob...well, that would be acceptable too...IF they came out of the freakin' closet about it.

I'm way too amazing to be anyone's secret...even Rob Pattinson's.


----------



## Dmitra

CarlaSixx said:


> I need to know where this quote is from, lol. It's adorable! I don't like him all that much (because of darn Summerland, lol) but blue eyes and dark hair does do wonders for a guy :wubu:



I found it in his IMDB profile. I've embarked on an extremely lazy research of where he said it originally and will let you know. 



Tina said:


> I like SLO a lot and used to live nearby, but SLO is no haven for fat people, that's for sure.



You got that right, Tina, no haven but so few places are.  My love for it has sentimental as well as aesthetic reasons. 



mszwebs said:


> I actually wouldn't be surprised if it was Rob Pattinson.
> 
> I had actually heard that about him over a year ago, from a board member here who usually has a good ear to the ground for things like this, and she's pretty reliable.
> 
> If it was Zac AND Rob...well, that would be acceptable too...IF they came out of the freakin' closet about it.
> 
> I'm way too amazing to be anyone's secret...even Rob Pattinson's.



I happen to like Rob Pattinson a lot, maybe BECAUSE I haven't seen any Twilight movies. ;D That said, quite a few people criticize Kristen Stewart for her non-athletic body but no one could call her fat or even curvy. I tend to believe they really are a loving couple so maybe he's bisizual. Wouldn't it be such a kick to have more of these famous types come out?


----------



## Deven

I'm thinking it might be Keanu Reeves. His hair is better than his acting ability, you never really *see* him with anyone.

If it's not him, I say Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## goofy girl

snuggletiger said:


> Me I am a famous FA Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



I demand to know your true identity 



DevenDoom said:


> I'm thinking it might be Keanu Reeves. His hair is better than his acting ability, you never really *see* him with anyone.
> 
> If it's not him, I say Leonardo DiCaprio.



If it's Keanu, I CALL HIM!!! MINE :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

mszwebs said:


> I actually wouldn't be surprised if it was Rob Pattinson.
> 
> I had actually heard that about him over a year ago, from a board member here who usually has a good ear to the ground for things like this, and she's pretty reliable.
> 
> If it was Zac AND Rob...well, that would be acceptable too...IF they came out of the freakin' closet about it.
> 
> I'm way too amazing to be anyone's secret...even Rob Pattinson's.




I think it is Zac Efron (who is so freaking cute!!) and I think he is getting ready to stop hiding it too... he did just break up with what's her name you know  I don't think his quote was a joke as much as a slip... haha 

He is probably lurking on this site somewhere... come on Zac, just be free man!


----------



## goofy girl

fat9276 said:


> I think it is Zac Efron (who is so freaking cute!!) and I think he is getting ready to stop hiding it too... he did just break up with what's her name you know  I don't think his quote was a joke as much as a slip... haha




I heard on some celebrity sleaze report that he was at a party flirting with and holding some guys hand. But i wasn't there...this is just hear say LOL


----------



## AuntHen

goofy girl said:


> I heard on some celebrity sleaze report that he was at a party flirting with and holding some guys hand. But i wasn't there...this is just hear say LOL




Well truthfully I would rather it be Jared Leto! He was raised in a hippie/artsy community, so probably is a free spirit!


----------



## goofy girl

fat9276 said:


> Well truthfully I would rather it be Jared Leto! He was raised in a hippie/artsy community, so probably is a free spirit!



Agreed!!!! :wubu:


----------



## LalaCity

penguin said:


> I just came across this gem:
> 
> _This actor, known mostly for his great hair and good looks over his acting ability, might surround himself with stick thin supermodels at times, but were told he has a big girl fetish. He scours the internet for listings and photos of lovely, big, and curvaceous women and hooks up with them whenever possible!_
> 
> Popular guesses include Robert Pattinson, rawr. I'd so enjoy that.



I don't think so, sadly, based on this quote I dug up ('course, he _could_ be lying...)


----------



## LalaCity

Zac Efron, on the other hand, is reputed to have had a crush on Nikki Blonsky.


----------



## LalaCity

I believe I read once that Jeff Garlin, of "Curb Your Enthusiasm" fame, said he likes plus-sized women (whatever that means in Hollywood).


----------



## CarlaSixx

I think I could just be beginning to forgive Zac for all the HSM stuff he was in, now :wubu: lol!


----------



## Gingembre

Mr Efron, if you're reading....I live in the UK. Not London, yet a mere 45minutes from Heathrow. What could be more discreet than that?!


----------



## goofy girl

CarlaSixx said:


> I think I could just be beginning to forgive Zac for all the HSM stuff he was in, now :wubu: lol!



it took me 2 hours to figure out what HSM meant haahahah


----------



## Agent 007

By coincidence I came across another possible FA, although the 'evidence' is vague: Mark Rutte, Prime Minister of the Netherlands since October 2010.


On June 2, one week before the Dutch elections, Rutte appeared on the TV show _De Wereld Draait Door_. To provide some background info about Rutte the show arranged an interview with journalist Jort Kelder, a longtime friend of Rutte. At one point the interviewer asked Kelder about Rutte's taste in women: 

Interviewer: "Mark and women, what's the deal?"
Kelder: "I know what he's attracted to"
Interviewer: "Yeah?"
Kelder: "It must be a bit 'gevuld'."

In the Dutch language 'gevuld' can mean 'filled' or 'plump'.

Here's the interview for those who understand Dutch. Skip to 2:30 where they discuss it:
http://www.3fm.nl/nieuws/detail/345676/Jort-Kelder-over-Mark-Rutte


I'm not sure how Kelder defines "a bit 'gevuld'". But if Rutte really is an FA than it makes me happy to know that my country has an FA Prime Minster and that I voted for him!

And LADIES...he's single! Wanna become the Dutch First Lady?


----------



## j9gril

Keanu Reeves when he was filming Matrix in Sydney is 'rumoured' to have gone after a lusciously curvy girl in the gym....


----------



## CastingPearls

I love possible FA conspiracy theories. I always hear the theme music to Mission Impossible when someone says someone saw someone or heard someone was with or might have been would or could have once looked at a fat woman. LMAO


----------



## j9gril

i know the girl in question so i say rumoured because she may - or may not -be telling the truth. she has never been yelling from the rooftops so I am inclined to believe her..


----------



## CastingPearls

j9gril said:


> i know the girl in question so i say rumoured because she may - or may not -be telling the truth. she has never been yelling from the rooftops so I am inclined to believe her..


I wasn't speaking to your specific post. If I had I would have quoted it. 

It's a common occurence here which personally tickles me because it's like sighting a unicorn.


----------



## j9gril

ah.. getting the hang of the board thing now.. thanks...

oh look - there goes a unicorn..:doh:


----------



## Agent 007

j9gril said:


> ah.. getting the hang of the board thing now.. thanks...
> 
> oh look - there goes a unicorn..:doh:




That was the Invisible Pink Unicorn (blessed be her holy hooves)! She has appeared to you in a vision.


----------



## tinkerbell

j9gril said:


> Keanu Reeves when he was filming Matrix in Sydney is 'rumoured' to have gone after a lusciously curvy girl in the gym....



:smitten: I've had a crush on Keanu since I was in 9th grade, and saw him in Speed. That white shirt, that gets dirty and gross from being under the bus - :smitten::wubu: And his ARMS! ahhh.


----------



## penguin

Agent 007 said:


> That was the Invisible Pink Unicorn (blessed be her holy hooves)! She has appeared to you in a vision.



I love the IPU. She's awesome.


----------



## Scorsese86

Film buffs might recognize this woman, Oja Kodar, Croation-born actress and model. She was in a relationship with the great Orson Welles for almost twenty years, from the mid 1960s, till his death in 1985.






...when Orson was at his biggest. I am not saying she's a FFA, but...


----------



## Bighairyman

Also, cult movie writer/director, Kevin Smith, is a big guy. Anyone who watches any of his work probably knows about his wife, Jennifer Schwalbach. She is into the bigger guys as well. Or so it seems.


----------



## darlingzooloo

I feel the need to be an art history dweeb, Rubens and Renoir were already mentioned, and I do completely agree with Rubens being an FA, where as Renoir, well he was a definite lover of women in general, and because of his background of being a fan and porcelain painter he was very 'in tune' I guess you could say to painting womanly subject matter. However i have two other artists to contribute...
Artemisia Gentileschi, one the of the few known Female painters of the Baroque period.Here's her _Self Portrait as an Allegory of Painting_




and here more famous _Judith and her Maidservant_





Also, one lots of people are familiar with and one of my heros (along with Artemisa) Mr. Alfons Mucha, the Czech artist who pretty much helped shape the style of Art Nouveau.



:wubu:


----------



## NemoVolo

fat9276 said:


> Well truthfully I would rather it be Jared Leto! He was raised in a hippie/artsy community, so probably is a free spirit!



It won't be Jared. He dated Lindsey Lohan.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Let's not forget Fernando Botero: 

View attachment botero-07-1.jpg


----------



## darlingzooloo

Ah! I forgot about these two:







Kristen Vangsness and Shemar Moore a.k.a. Penelope Garcia and Derek Morgan from Criminal Minds. 
As far as I'm concerned if Shemar ain't an FA irl (someone told me he is gay? I don't keep up with 'hollywood' stuff so I don't know.), Derek Morgan certainly is and he and Penelope need to get together and have beautiful techie babies STAT!:wubu:


----------



## mossystate

darlingzooloo said:


> Ah! I forgot about these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristen Vangsness and Shemar Moore a.k.a. Penelope Garcia and Derek Morgan from Criminal Minds.
> As far as I'm concerned if Shemar ain't an FA irl (someone told me he is gay? I don't keep up with 'hollywood' stuff so I don't know.), Derek Morgan certainly is and he and Penelope need to get together and have beautiful techie babies STAT!:wubu:



Nah. They have a safe kind of flirting that wouldn't happen if his character were truly physically attracted to her.


----------



## darlingzooloo

mossystate said:


> Nah. They have a safe kind of flirting that wouldn't happen if his character were truly physically attracted to her.



Crushing my fangirl dreams XP lol


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Can we at least include Mika in the "possibles" list after 'Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)'?


----------



## CarlaSixx

You kinda could say Mika. He said in inerviews that he feels he could fall in love with anyone of any look and size. He said "I'm not picky."


----------



## Deven

darlingzooloo said:


> Ah! I forgot about these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristen Vangsness and Shemar Moore a.k.a. Penelope Garcia and Derek Morgan from Criminal Minds.
> As far as I'm concerned if Shemar ain't an FA irl (someone told me he is gay? I don't keep up with 'hollywood' stuff so I don't know.), Derek Morgan certainly is and he and Penelope need to get together and have beautiful techie babies STAT!:wubu:



It's not HIM that's gay. It's HER!!! 

http://biggaycloset.com/2010/04/24/great-moments-in-coming-out-kirsten-vangsness/

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20262006,00.html


----------



## darlingzooloo

DevenDoom said:


> It's not HIM that's gay. It's HER!!!
> 
> http://biggaycloset.com/2010/04/24/great-moments-in-coming-out-kirsten-vangsness/
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20262006,00.html



Lmao! Well now I can tell my friend she was only right on the 'gay' part and not the person part. XD lawwwwls Thanks!


----------



## MaxArden

Hmmm Arnold Schwarzenegger, who knew? While by DIMs standards the Mother of Arnold's love child is merely plump but, given Maria Shriver's skeletal frame and Hollywood 's standards she's positively Zaftig...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MaxArden said:


> Hmmm Arnold Schwarzenegger, who knew? While by DIMs standards the Mother of Arnold's love child is merely plump but, given Maria Shriver's skeletal frame and Hollywood 's standards she's positively Zaftig...



haha yeah i wonder was she always thay size or was she just get like that over the years.Maria definitly needs to eat something.LOL she was a pretty woman in the earlier days though,when she had actual meet on her bones.


----------



## tonynyc

HeavyDuty24 said:


> haha yeah i wonder was she always thay size or was she just get like that over the years.Maria definitly needs to eat something.LOL she was a pretty woman in the earlier days though,when she had actual meet on her bones.



*
you would think that Arnold would have provided Maria a high protien diet!
*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tonynyc said:


> *
> you would think that Arnold would have provided Maria a high protien diet!
> *




HAHAHAHAHA LMAO! YES INDEED! you would think he would have gave her some high protein and some Creatine to bloat her up! LOL! well he DEFINITLY gave her some Zinc if you know what i mean. GET 2 DA CHOPPA! XD i tried to rep you,but couldn't sorry man!


----------



## MarieAnnie

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Let's not forget Fernando Botero:



I remember reading articles where Botero was saying how he wasn't attracted to fat women, and would certainly not marry one..... He just likes painting them.
That was a bummer to me.


----------



## J_Underscore

This probaly belongs in a Comic/fictional FAs Thread, but nobody has mentioned DEADPOOL 
Might not be so well known, but Deadpool was attracted to Big Betha's "Large Form".





She even goes on a date with him (wikipedia says "In an attempt to evict Deadpool from their Initiative-sponsored headquarters") and when he's disappointed she arrives in her "Slim form", she tells him it's not what's on the *outside* that counts.


----------



## tigerlily

Maybe *Rita Hayworth*. Although, when she was with Orson Welles he wasn't really that big, especially by today's standards. *Marion Davies*, though, I might consider her an early FFA while she was with William Randolph Hearst. There might be more FA's (especially FFA's) through the early half of the 20th century. For some reason, though the ridicule was high, it seemed to be more accepted and people generally saw this as a characteristic trait. *Ibrahim I* of Turkey found his dream woman in a very large village girl he affectionately called "sugar cube", and she was said to have weighed about 350 lbs. 

If we're permitted to mention fictional figures, then *Wilma Flintstone*, definitely.


----------



## bettylulu

Did anyone mention guitarist Slash? His wife Perla gained weight throughout their marriage, but earlier this year his wife got into a fight with a plus sized porn actress/model who is (or was) supposedly the "other woman" in their relationship. 

http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/02/slash...osbourne-concert-attack-battery-stomach-kick/

http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/05/slash...ionship-concert-ozzy-osbourne-police-battery/


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

France's greatest naturalist of the eighteenth century was the Comte de Buffon, of whose wife it was said that she had "no neck any more, her chin making half the journey, her breasts the other half, as a result of which her three chins reposed on two soft pillows."


----------



## CastingPearls

bettylulu said:


> Did anyone mention guitarist Slash? His wife Perla gained weight throughout their marriage, but earlier this year his wife got into a fight with a plus sized porn actress/model who is (or was) supposedly the "other woman" in their relationship.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/02/slash...osbourne-concert-attack-battery-stomach-kick/
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/05/slash...ionship-concert-ozzy-osbourne-police-battery/


All three of them look really classy. Nice.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Oh, Slash...  Samantha wouldn't have "caused trouble" if you just ingored or blocked.  So you're part of the problem, too.

Honestly, though. I like Slash. I mean... I even dressed as him one recent Halloween, lol.


----------



## Jon Blaze

CastingPearls said:


> All three of them look really classy. Nice.







Gotta love Vunter Slaush lol


----------



## tigerlily

John Legend might be. If not at least very accepting of larger women. I saw him in concert this Saturday at the Staples center and he pulled a bbw from the audience (and this woman was FINE AS HELL!) and sang to her...lil bit of grindin' and he really seemed to enjoy it. Very gentlemanly with her.


----------



## blubrluvr

Love-a mi seh love fat ting Bim!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_g-ewP2pGs


----------



## prettyeyes77

Does Geoffrey Arend count? He's married to Christina Hendricks...


----------



## LalaCity

I don't know if Rachel Maddow categorizes herself as an FA or if she's even heard of the term, but her girlfriend is a BBW.


----------



## azerty

LalaCity said:


> I don't know if Rachel Maddow categorizes herself as an FA or if she's even heard of the term, but her girlfriend is a BBW.



Susan Mikula is a very pretty bbw in deed


----------



## violetviolets

penguin said:


> I just came across this gem:
> 
> _This actor, known mostly for his great hair and good looks over his acting ability, might surround himself with stick thin supermodels at times, but we’re told he has a &#8216;big girl fetish.’ He scours the internet for listings and photos of lovely, big, and curvaceous women and hooks up with them whenever possible!_
> 
> Popular guesses include Robert Pattinson, rawr. I'd so enjoy that.



I wants to know!!!

Rachel Maddow and her girlfriend are so cute.


----------



## bettylulu

violetviolets said:


> I wants to know!!!



Me, too! I remember reading that one on Blind Gossip and the popular guesses were Robert Pattinson and Keanu Reeves. 

I don't know if Keanu Reeves is exactly into what we would consider BBW's, but I have heard for quite a while that he favors curvy ladies along the lines of Christina Hendricks (certainly bigger then the Hollywood standard, but not a BBW, IMO).


----------



## mszwebs

bettylulu said:


> Me, too! I remember reading that one on Blind Gossip and the popular guesses were Robert Pattinson and Keanu Reeves.
> 
> I don't know if Keanu Reeves is exactly into what we would consider BBW's, but I have heard for quite a while that he favors curvy ladies along the lines of Christina Hendricks (certainly bigger then the Hollywood standard, but not a BBW, IMO).



Zac Effron was a guess too.


----------



## Gingembre

mszwebs said:


> Zac Effron was a guess too.



He was indeed. I'm still having dreams about me & Mr Efron getting it on and him becoming a public FA. Haha!


----------



## LadyFae

My friends and myself have had many sleuth filled and interesting conversations with this topic -- We're like Miss Marple ! I believe someone else on the board may have said this already, but it's so very true though; this is very much a fun FA version of "Where's Waldo" so to speak...hehe 

Love the pic of Rachel Maddow and her gf -- so sweet


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

LalaCity said:


> I don't know if Rachel Maddow categorizes herself as an FA or if she's even heard of the term, but her girlfriend is a BBW.



I knew I liked Rachel Maddow for a reason!!


----------



## lushluv

This thread has intrigued me every since I first saw it, so I began to wonder how many celeb fa's come to this board frustrated as hell? Anonymously posting away or quietly lurking having settled for the type of woman _*society *_has deemed appropriate? Miserable and pining away for the type of woman they really crave.

I also wonder how many of us who are bbw/ssbbw (even though Hollywood considers fat a size 8 and above, _yeah, that's what they say_) would be able to stand up to the pressure of being judged so publicly if one of these men boldly stepped out into the open and claimed one of us as his own. Would you have the strength? Would the relationship survive it all?

I'm not trying to be a Debby Downer or anything, I'm just genuinely curious. I ask because I remember once years ago George Clooney went out to dinner with a woman in his employ at the time, she was a bbw, looked to be in her 40's well dressed, put together and people had so much negative to say about the situation that he said he felt he had to come out and defend her, nothing against George, but it didn't come off as gallant to me, it came off as damage control, and then there's that whole John Cena mess I read about just recently. I realize it's old news, but _ugh_, he really should never speak of it again.

What say you?


----------



## Donnybrook

Survivors of the sinking of the _Titanic_ became famous in the aftermath of the tragedy and are still famous today.

Theres a dramatic letter written by survivor John Snyder shortly after the ship _Carpathia_ rescued his lifeboat in the open ocean. He was with his wife Nelle. His letter stars on the 7th slide of the photo gallery.

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/rare-t...-1319127118-slideshow/1-photo-1319050648.html

He and his wife were among the first to board a lifeboat on the _Titanic_ and began rowing away from the slowly sinking ship. They saw the port hole windows slip into the water diagonally, row by row, until finally the entire ship went under. 

Then on page 4 of the letter he writes, Nelle got weighed yesterday and showed a gain of 20 pounds since we got married. Pretty good hey?

He writes his father that she is a mighty fine wife and that if it werent for her urging him to wake up and get out of bed when the boat hit the iceberg, they wouldnt have survived...

Im glad to know there were FAs back then, and this was 100 years ago!


----------



## imfree

Donnybrook said:


> Survivors of the sinking of the _Titanic_ became famous in the aftermath of the tragedy and are still famous today.
> 
> Theres a dramatic letter written by survivor John Snyder shortly after the ship _Carpathia_ rescued his lifeboat in the open ocean. He was with his wife Nelle. His letter stars on the 7th slide of the photo gallery.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/photos/rare-t...-1319127118-slideshow/1-photo-1319050648.html
> 
> He and his wife were among the first to board a lifeboat on the _Titanic_ and began rowing away from the slowly sinking ship. They saw the port hole windows slip into the water diagonally, row by row, until finally the entire ship went under.
> 
> Then on page 4 of the letter he writes, Nelle got weighed yesterday and showed a gain of 20 pounds since we got married. Pretty good hey?
> 
> He writes his father that she is a mighty fine wife and that if it werent for her urging him to wake up and get out of bed when the boat hit the iceberg, they wouldnt have survived...
> 
> Im glad to know there were FAs back then, and this was 100 years ago!



A hundred years ago people still did mostly physical work and food was neither cheap, nor easy to get, as it now is. Fat was attractive and a sign of well-being, back then. My opinion, your results may vary.


----------



## Deven

DevenDoom said:


> His preference leans another way, dearie. Mr. Quinto prefers company of the male variety, if you know what I mean. Those are probably his hag harem...



Okay, I had to just say:

I was right.


----------



## Johannes

Peter the Great of Russia obviously liked a fat girl. 

His wife Catherine I (Yekaterina I Alekseyevna (born Marta Helena Skawroska, Latvian: Marta Elena Skavronska, later Marfa Samuilovna Skavronskaya) (1684  17 May 1727), the second wife of Peter the Great, reigned as Empress of Russia from 1725 until her death.

She was very voluptous ( a small SSBBW) and was known to be able to drink large quanities of alcohol. Peter choose her as his mistress and later wife despite the fact that Catherine had been a maid and a mistress of several officers.

Peter the Great's sister Sophia supposedly was very, very fat, apparently a SSBBW, but Peter disliked her and kept her locked in in a monastery.

Peter and Catherine had a daughter Elizaveta Petrovna (29 December 1709  5 January 1762 ), also known as Yelisavet and Elizabeth, was the Empress of Russia (17411762). She also became a fat woman. Contrary to her mother she is not considered to have been a good ruler.


----------



## bettylulu

lushluv said:


> This thread has intrigued me every since I first saw it, so I began to wonder how many celeb fa's come to this board frustrated as hell? Anonymously posting away or quietly lurking having settled for the type of woman _*society *_has deemed appropriate? Miserable and pining away for the type of woman they really crave.
> 
> I also wonder how many of us who are bbw/ssbbw (even though Hollywood considers fat a size 8 and above, _yeah, that's what they say_) would be able to stand up to the pressure of being judged so publicly if one of these men boldly stepped out into the open and claimed one of us as his own. Would you have the strength? Would the relationship survive it all?
> 
> I'm not trying to be a Debby Downer or anything, I'm just genuinely curious. I ask because I remember once years ago George Clooney went out to dinner with a woman in his employ at the time, she was a bbw, looked to be in her 40's well dressed, put together and people had so much negative to say about the situation that he said he felt he had to come out and defend her, nothing against George, but it didn't come off as gallant to me, it came off as damage control, and then there's that whole John Cena mess I read about just recently. I realize it's old news, but _ugh_, he really should never speak of it again.
> 
> What say you?




I agree with you. I really don't think I could live my life that publicly. Look at how they are crucifying Christina Agulara for being "fat" recently and Jessica Simpson as being "huge". I read an article online about Christina Hendricks from a UK paper and the comments were all about how completely "disgusting" and "grossly obese" she is. Personally, I'd love to be "grossly obese" like Christina Hendricks, but that is just me, I guess. LOL

Same with the FA's. I remember earlier this year when Jim Carey was seen with a girl who had been a contestant on America's Next Top Model (I think her name was Anjul, gorgeous Indian woman) and the comments were brutal about how he was settling, slumming, and, of course, how fat she was. 

I guess it's the trade off for the incredible sums of money and privilege fame provides, but I'm not sure I would trade my privacy any amount of money. 

....but if Adrien Brody comes calling, I may have to reconsider that last statement. ;-)


----------



## Webmaster

Not sure if NASCAR driver Kenny Wallace has a preference, but he sure seems happy with his BBW wife Kim.


----------



## bbwbud

It sounds like the Titanic wasn't the only time he went down on something big!



Donnybrook said:


> Survivors of the sinking of the _Titanic_ became famous in the aftermath of the tragedy and are still famous today.
> 
> Theres a dramatic letter written by survivor John Snyder shortly after the ship _Carpathia_ rescued his lifeboat in the open ocean. He was with his wife Nelle. His letter stars on the 7th slide of the photo gallery.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/photos/rare-t...-1319127118-slideshow/1-photo-1319050648.html
> 
> He and his wife were among the first to board a lifeboat on the _Titanic_ and began rowing away from the slowly sinking ship. They saw the port hole windows slip into the water diagonally, row by row, until finally the entire ship went under.
> 
> Then on page 4 of the letter he writes, Nelle got weighed yesterday and showed a gain of 20 pounds since we got married. Pretty good hey?
> 
> He writes his father that she is a mighty fine wife and that if it werent for her urging him to wake up and get out of bed when the boat hit the iceberg, they wouldnt have survived...
> 
> Im glad to know there were FAs back then, and this was 100 years ago!


----------



## Weirdo890

Comedian/Late-night host Craig Ferguson has admitted to being an FA. He says it here (Skip to 4:07).


----------



## kizzylove

Anthony Anderson has stated before that he loves bbw's


----------



## Indig0

I find it interesting to see Jared Leto mentioned a few times, because a friend in LA once told me he liked, "unconventional beauties"....

I always just viewed it as a rumor because he is known for dating, however unsuccessfully, Hollywood beauties. But then in 2013 he produced, directed and edited the short film/music video for, "Up in the Air" for his band Thirty Seconds to Mars, which features, among other things a SSBBW dancing in a bikini...

The premise of the video, according to him, was to feature aspects of "love, lust, faith and dreams", which was also the title of the album....

The addition of a SSBBW model could have been for shock value, but Leto is know for his generous nature, open-mindedness and consideration, ....It's not in his nature to "use" anyone, even a model like that.....so why include her in a video meant to represent, "love, lust, faith and dreams".....makes you think...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9uSyICrtow

SSBBW appears around the 3:30 mark, and again in the credits at the end.


----------



## natepogue

very interesting find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## choudhury

lushluv said:


> This thread has intrigued me every since I first saw it, so I began to wonder how many celeb fa's come to this board frustrated as hell? Anonymously posting away or quietly lurking having settled for the type of woman _*society *_has deemed appropriate? Miserable and pining away for the type of woman they really crave.
> 
> I also wonder how many of us who are bbw/ssbbw (even though Hollywood considers fat a size 8 and above, _yeah, that's what they say_) would be able to stand up to the pressure of being judged so publicly if one of these men boldly stepped out into the open and claimed one of us as his own. Would you have the strength? Would the relationship survive it all?
> 
> I'm not trying to be a Debby Downer or anything, I'm just genuinely curious. I ask because I remember once years ago George Clooney went out to dinner with a woman in his employ at the time, she was a bbw, looked to be in her 40's well dressed, put together and people had so much negative to say about the situation that he said he felt he had to come out and defend her, nothing against George, but it didn't come off as gallant to me, it came off as damage control, and then there's that whole John Cena mess I read about just recently. I realize it's old news, but _ugh_, he really should never speak of it again.
> 
> What say you?



It cuts both ways...e.g., despite all the fantasizing on this thread, I would _definitely_ be leery about inferring from the fact that someone's wife is a BBW that so-and-so is an FA. Half of these celebrities are probably routinely unfaithful anyway, so the degree to which they're attracted to their wives is probably not all that important to their personal lives. (Perhaps I'm cynical, but I think celebrity warrants cynicism).

My own favourite "celebrity" FA is bluesman Blind Boy Fuller, who repeatedly expressed his desire for fuller-figured ladies:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI0by0aK-qk

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnoeTmbUmZw

Interesting that you could get an audience singing about such things playing on street corners, union halls, town dances, etc.. Preference for full-figured women has always been considered perfectly legitimate until, I guess, the postwar years. Prior to that, people tended not to drone on about their preferences in polite company, so while I'm sure there were other pressures ("good family," etc.) I doubt folks were called upon to explain their sexual desires one way or the other (as long as they didn't cross racial and gender lines).


----------

